# Poll: New Toolings wish list for R2 kits, with lots of voting options!



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

One of the problems with a recent poll someone recognized was the fact that you could only vote for one kit, plus some obvious and not so obvious choices were unlisted.

In this poll you can choose more then one to vote for, and between many scales. 

I believe the multiple choices available will perhaps give us a better understanding of the popularity of certain subjects.

At least that's my hope.

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

N.B. - a suggestion.

While some might be tempted to vote for all of these kits,
I would suggest limiting yourself to voting for the kits you
would be willing to actually buy - even if some might take
you awhile to scrape up the fundage for.

That way it's a better indicator of potential sales popularity,
rather then just a wish that R2 would make all of these available.

Of course, if you really feel that you would like to see all of these
made, go ahead and vote for all of them.

By allowing multiple choices I'm hoping the results will be as unskewed
as possible in terms of what people would buy, with the vote of one 
sincerely desired kit not splitting the vote of one you want just as much.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Some great choices here...

While I would LOVE to see a 1/537 or 1/350 Excelsior, my guess is that we might never see either of those, as they would be so massively large. (I actually have a 1/537 Excelsior from Lunar Models from sooo many years ago, and size-wise, it's a beast; something like 44"!).

What I would REALLY like to see is another run of the retooled 1/537 Reliant; does anyone know why they discontinued this?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Scotty K said:


> Some great choices here...
> 
> While I would LOVE to see a 1/537 or 1/350 Excelsior, my guess is that we might never see either of those, as they would be so massively large. (I actually have a 1/537 Excelsior from Lunar Models from sooo many years ago, and size-wise, it's a beast; something like 44"!).
> 
> What I would REALLY like to see is another run of the retooled 1/537 Reliant; does anyone know why they discontinued this?


I agree on the Reliant re-run being a good idea, though it doesn't require a new tool, so I didn't include it.

If I had to guess, it probably makes little sense to re-run all the subjects all the time. As distributors and individual shops aren't going to sell them the second they arrive.

I'm sure you can find a kit somewhere for a reasonable price, if nowhere else on Ebay.


I also agree that a 44" would be on the edge, or probably even over the edge, of what is doable by R2. Just threw that out there. Wasn't sure about how big either would be but wanted to have as many options in the poll as possible.

Although I don't have any personal interest in a 48" Eagle - though I voted for the 24", I included it not just because someone else expressed an interest, but also because I do think it would be doable as a kit.

It would not require as big a box as one might think, since the longest part of the kit, the overhead "cage" that holds all the parts together can be made to 
be broken down into several pieces that could be easily and seamlessly glued together into one piece with no sanding, etc, required.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Although R2 might repop the 1999 Hawk (which isn't a bad kit) and possibly do a larger Eagle........I think I'm fairly accurate in saying a larger scale Hawk just won't happen.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Although R2 might repop the 1999 Hawk (which isn't a bad kit) and possibly do a larger Eagle........I think I'm fairly accurate in saying a larger scale Hawk just won't happen.


Perhaps. But I would buy a 24" Eagle in a heartbeat. As well as a Hawk. Though I'm guessing that a 1/48 Hawk would be a bit shorter.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

This is coming out pretty much how I expected. But please guys, keep voting! I think Gary K is chomping at the bit to take on designing some new kits! :devil:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

For the record, my vote does NOT mean I don't want the unselected to happen. My choice(s) are an attempt to be realistic. Foolish as that may be.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

I have both Enterprises (TOS & Refit) in 350 but just don't have the space for any more of the Big models (save for a 537 Excelsior!) 

I would love a re-tool of the 537 Enterprise smoothie. I think they are the perfect size. 
I have an original smoothie but the amount of work required to sort it out, its a big job.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Steve H said:


> For the record, my vote does NOT mean I don't want the unselected to happen. My choice(s) are an attempt to be realistic. Foolish as that may be.


That's more then fair, not foolish at all. I think it's good to vote for stuff we would all likely buy eventually. Few people would buy all of them.

. . .except maybe John P . . . 

who would turn them all into 120 other kitbashed vessels the rest of us couldn't stretch our brains enough to even imagine . . .


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Borz666 said:


> I have both Enterprises (TOS & Refit) in 350 but just don't have the space for any more of the Big models (save for a 537 Excelsior!) . . .


I know what you mean. It's a valid concern.

Though I would point out that you might be able to squeeze in a 1/350th D-7 and K'Tinga mounted low right under the Enterprises.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You got the TOS Enterprise made in the 1/350 scale,why not come
out with the TOS Klingon D-7 Battlecruiser,the K'Tinga Class Battlecruiser
and the Romulan Bird of Prey at that scale too.

It makes sense.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

One mistake I made, the 22.5" TOS Galileo would be 1/16th scale, not 1/24th. Sorry about that! :freak:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

WOI said:


> You got the TOS Enterprise made in the 1/350 scale,why not come
> out with the TOS Klingon D-7 Battlecruiser,the K'Tinga Class Battlecruiser
> and the Romulan Bird of Prey at that scale too.
> 
> It makes sense.


Makes sense to me too.

The D-7 and K'Tinga 1/350ths running neck and neck as the two top vote getters doesn't surprise me at all.

But I am kind of surprised that the 1/350th TOS Romulan Bird of Prey isn't getting more votes, as well as a 1/48th 20-something inch Space:1999 Hawk.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

One option I don't see is a retooled 1/537 scale K'tinga.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Makes sense to me too.
> 
> The D-7 and K'Tinga 1/350ths running neck and neck as the two top vote getters doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> But I am kind of surprised that the 1/350th TOS Romulan Bird of Prey isn't getting more votes, as well as a 1/48th 20-something inch Space:1999 Hawk.








All I can think is that everyone who voted for the 1/48th Eagle hasn't voted yet especially seeing as a 1/24th Eagle probably won't happen and is unrealistic.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Perhaps. But I would buy a 24" Eagle in a heartbeat. As well as a Hawk. Though I'm guessing that a 1/48 Hawk would be a bit shorter.








I'd buy one too and I suspect so would every other Eagle fan.............but as I said above I think expecting a 1/24th Eagle is unrealistic and a 1/48th one is much more likely.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> One option I don't see is a retooled 1/537 scale K'tinga.


Definitely a worthy option even though overall interest in the 1/537 scale models seems lower than expected.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like to see a retooled 1/537 kit and a 1/350th.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

It's probably too late to edit the poll, but seeing as the 1/1000 Reliant has already been announced by Round 2, it seems like it should not be on the list. That's 11 votes (as of this posting) that could have gone to the other "wish list" entries.

So ATTENTION ALL VOTERS: The 1/000 Reliant is already in the works. Vote for something else! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

derric1968 said:


> It's probably too late to edit the poll, but seeing as the 1/1000 Reliant has already been announced by Round 2, it seems like it should not be on the list. That's 11 votes (as of this posting) that could have gone to the other "wish list" entries.
> 
> So ATTENTION ALL VOTERS: The 1/000 Reliant is already in the works. Vote for something else! :thumbsup:


My mistake. Didn't hear about the Reliant. Sorry.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

The 1000 scale Excelsior already exists (OOP of course). Is this entry for a retooled kit at that scale?

(this is a subliminal message to those who have not voted: 1/537 Excelsior, 1/537 Excelsior, 1/537 Excelsior, 1/537 Excelsior,.... :devil


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The Excelsior is not only OOP but the mold were altered to become the E-B.
Just in case you didn't know.:wave:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> The Excelsior is not only OOP but the mold were altered to become the E-B.
> Just in case you didn't know.:wave:


Well then all the more reason for a brand spanking new USS Excelsior kit (1/537, 1/537, 1/537..)!

I like the idea suggest before to be able to build it either NX-2000 or NCC-2000.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> My mistake. Didn't hear about the Reliant. Sorry.


No problem. It happens. But you may want to edit your first post to include a notice about it. Two more people have voted for the Reliant since my post yesterday.


As to the topic at hand, I voted for the Grissom. In both 1/537 and 1/1000 scale. Unfortunately, that ship's best chance of getting produced is probably in the 1/2500 Cadet Series (which would be also be fine by me).

It's obvious that there is a lot of support here for the larger kits, and I hope that Round 2 will continue to produce larger kits for you guys, but they're just to darn big for me. As nice as they are, I simply don't have the room to store, build, paint or display them. For me, the 1/1000 Trek kits they've produced so far are just about perfect.

I guess what I'm saying is that in a perfect world, Round 2 will continue to produce their SciFi hardware kits in multiple scales to take care of all our needs/wants.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> One option I don't see is a retooled 1/537 scale K'tinga.


I only had 20 options. If I had known the 1/1000 Reliant was a done deal, thanks to derric1968 for the info, I might have included it.

Though from a business standpoint I don't think it's likely that they would do a new tooling until the old one wears out.

It's sort of like the situation with the 12" 1/72 scale(according to R2 it is 1/72nd scale) Space: 1999 Eagle.

It may be imperfect, but not enough so to keep people from buying it as is, if they want a K'Tinga in that scale - again sort of like the situation with the 12" Eagle.

Eventually the mold will need to be replaced though. I remember the last Enterprise D kit - the "Generations" version I believe, had tons of problems due to worn out molds. Don't know if they ever replaced those.

Once the 1/537 K'Tinga molds wears out though, I can't see them not redesigning it. Especially since they probably will have done an accurate 1/350th version by then - which will make it easy to do a new, accurate 1/537th.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't think the E-D molds have been replaced, yet.


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

Just how big would a 1/1000 E-D or E-E be?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1701-D is 641 meters long. 1/1000 of that is 0.641 meter (64.1cm), or 25 1/4"

1701-E is 685 meters. 1/1000 is 0.685 meter (68.5cm), or a hair shy of 27"


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

There are a couple of issues with the way some of these items are broken down.

For one, the 1/1,000 or 1/350 scale dry-dock.
The dry-dock is quite a bit larger than the Enterprise, and as such would make a HUGE model.

However, a 1/1,000 scale dry could be of a reasonable size, and COULD be engineered to be modular in such a way that if you wanted to combine kits, you could create dry-docks to accommodate Excelsior up to Galaxy classes.
(I have brought this up to Jamie in the past).

My other issue is with the creation of a NEW 1/537 Refit?
Why 1/537?
Lets fix this and go for straight 1/500.

And finally, the 'Regula One' IMNSHO, should also be able to create the TMP office complex.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

John P said:


> 1701-D is 641 meters long. 1/1000 of that is 0.641 meter (64.1cm), or 25 1/4"
> 
> 1701-E is 685 meters. 1/1000 is 0.685 meter (68.5cm), or a hair shy of 27"


Given that kits named Enterprise sell the best for R2, I bet that we will see these two kits one day.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> There are a couple of issues with the way some of these items are broken down.
> 
> For one, the 1/1,000 or 1/350 scale dry-dock.
> The dry-dock is quite a bit larger than the Enterprise, and as such would make a HUGE model.
> ...


I only included the 350 Drydock and 48" long Eagle in deference to the last poll that only allowed a single vote. Didn't want to leave them out and have anyone have to guess and speculate as to how popular they might have been had I not failed to include them.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If we were to get a 1/500 scale refit then it only makes sense that some would want a Reliant in the same scale and since there's already one in 537.......


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> If we were to get a 1/500 scale refit then it only makes sense that some would want a Reliant in the same scale and since there's already one in 537.......


Agreed. That's why I wish they would have gone with 700th scale for the small E, D-7, etc. An established scale that would not have required that much bigger a box/tooling. Too many "box" scales on the market for my tastes.

But that ship has sailed . . .


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> If we were to get a 1/500 scale refit then it only makes sense that some would want a Reliant in the same scale and since there's already one in 537.......


Expanding that thought a little further, how about an all new series of 1/500 ships from all the movies with the original series cast. Include the Refit, K'tinga, Excelsior, Reliant, and Klingon BOP. It would be nice to finally display all of these ships together in a common scale (maybe even include the Grissom).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Sparky said:


> Expanding that thought a little further, how about an all new series of 1/500 ships from all the movies with the original series cast. Include the Refit, K'tinga, Excelsior, Reliant, and Klingon BOP. It would be nice to finally display all of these ships together in a common scale (maybe even include the Grissom).


I may be wrong, but I don't think 1/500th is a common scale.

I know that 1/350th is, as well as 1/700th. 1/1400th I believe is common too.

John P would probably be the best person to ask as to which scales are the most common.

1/1000th was basically a new box scale that Polar Lights originally came up with to make everything fit the demands of one of their biggest customers at the time - Walmart.

It was strictly a business decision at the time.

I could see them doing most subjects in 1/1000th eventually.

Though I really really really wish they would redo the 1/1000th E and Klingon D-7's to include clear insert windows. 

On the 1000th ships they may decide to do in the future, I would very much hope they do include clear window inserts, even if they are ridiculously small.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Actually, AMT/RC2 created 1/1000 scale when they first introduced the Excelsior 20 years ago this summer.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Agreed. That's why I wish they would have gone with 700th scale for the small E, D-7, etc. An established scale that would not have required that much bigger a box/tooling. Too many "box" scales on the market for my tastes.
> 
> But that ship has sailed . . .


I totally agree with the 1/700 notion.
I constantly hear this.

1/350, 1/700, 1/1400.
They were all halves of each other.

And I'm sure the idea of 1/700 came at the time with the popularity of that scale back in the day.
Today, there are almost as many 1/350 scale ships as there used to be 1/700 twenty to thirty years ago.

1/350 is a huge scale when it comes to Trek ships (as much as I love the 1/350 Enterprises), I believe that the scale is too big to support a wide range of subjects.

1/700 would have gotten us a bigger and more managable Excelsior and 'D's and 'E's at the size of the current 1/350 refit's and TOS's.
It also would have provided a good 'middle' sized subject where with today's tool capabilities, plenty of detail could have been rendered.

Bandai seemed to have had a good thing going. They had released some of their Space Cruiser Yamato kits in 1/700, and they were a great size.

I also agree that, that ship has sailed. As much as I would love a 1/700 scale Enterprise, I don't think we'll ever see one.
(maybe I can print one out someday).

Today, everything is 1/1000 scale.
Not just R2 on their Trek stuff, but Bandai has also embraced 1/1000 for all their new Yamato 2199 kits. (so at least that is good).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Actually, AMT/RC2 created 1/1000 scale when they first introduced the Excelsior 20 years ago this summer.


You are right that they did a 1/1000th scale way back then. Now that you mention it.

I think they probably also did it for the same reason they created their original TOS 3 ship set though, to fit the restraints of box size.

Many years ago, in Polar Lights first incarnation, people directly asked about the new line of 1/1000th ships planned and why the TOS E was being made in such a small scale after all the work being put into it.

To which they responded it had to fit in a certain size box, just like the Mystery Machine and the Scorpion, in order to get Walmart to buy them and give them decent shelf space.

If AMT ever planned in doing a ton of models in 1/1000th they never went through with it.

I didn't mean to infer that Polar Lights was the first model company to make something in 1/1000th scale.

If I left that impression that's my mistake and I apologize.

What I meant to say is the box size restraints placed on them by Walmart were cited as the main reason for planning and producing Trek subjects in 1/1000th scale.

While that may not be a restraint these days, since we have more then a couple of ships in that size now I don't see it going away or being abandoned.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I totally agree with the 1/700 notion.
> I constantly hear this.
> 
> 1/350, 1/700, 1/1400.
> ...



^^^^

What he said! :thumbsup:

Seems we were typing at the same time on a similar wavelength!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay,

So John P. Doesn't have to repeat himself,

Here is quote of something he wrote about model scales awhile back:



John P said:


> Well, I think Nova about covered it! :lol:
> 
> Are you sure it was me, Chuck, 'cause I don't think I can actually name them all!
> I'll give it a shot off the top of my head -
> ...


It's from a thread about scales here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1927779&highlight=scales#post1927779


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> You are right that they did a 1/1000th scale way back then. Now that you mention it.
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to infer that Polar Lights was the first model company to make something in 1/1000th scale.
> ...


No problem, just consider it a friendly reminder.:wave:
And do you realize that with the PL 1000 Reliant there will be 7 Trek kits in that scale??? The only other scale with that many or more is 2500.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Kits*

I would love to see a K'tinga or a Destroyer D-12 K'Teremny 
http://www.shipschematics.net/startrek/images/klingon/destroyer_kteremny.jpg AND other Klingon designs
A 350th Reliant would also be great!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow, when did I type out that scale list? I can't even remember.

1/500 sounds like a logical scale for things to be, but I can't really think of any subject that's generally in that scale


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Wow, when did I type out that scale list? I can't even remember. . . .


2007. Awhile ago But still good info! :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

1:350 *Reliant, *1:350 _*Excelsior*_... although I have no idea how I would get a 1:350 Excelsior through the door... I suppose I could cut the door open a bit wider...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*reliant*

I just cant imagine HOW the RELIANT is running in 3rd place when it whe it was seen on the silver screen for less time than than the RELIANT


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

RMC said:


> I just cant imagine HOW the RELIANT is running in 3rd place when it whe it was seen on the silver screen for less time than than the RELIANT


I'm a little confused, Reliant seen on the silver screen for less time than...Reliant?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Must be a typo.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

On the subject of 1/350th Trek kits and going on the assumption that we *might *get more. I think that if R2 don't do the K'Tinga next we'll never see it.


----------



## nightspore (Dec 17, 2012)

What about the Stargazer?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

nightspore said:


> What about the Stargazer?


I'd be OK with one in 1/1000. It would be cool to see one in 'AMT scale'. I have a hard time thinking they could sell many in 1/350.

No disrespect meant to those that love the ship.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They'd sell maybe five Stargazers in 1/350. Maybe 1,000 in 1/537. There's a slim chance they'd sell enough in 1/1000 to break even. A cadet series might actually make money.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Jamie Hood has taken note of the poll. 

Are there any more 1/1000th's and 1/537th scales subjects people might suggest that aren't in the poll?

Perhaps even some 1/32nd scale dioramas? I'll start the ball rolling on that one by suggesting a 1/32nd scale Transporter Room.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Heck, it just occurred to me that they could do a series of 1/32nd dioramas,

all of which could be connected together to form a recreation of the filming studio setup.

Bridge, Transporter Room, Engineering, Captain's Quarters, Sick Bay, etc!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Jamie Hood has taken note of the poll.


This is good to hear. I was hoping this poll would be productive in that matter.



Chuck_P.R. said:


> ... even some 1/32nd scale dioramas? I'll start the ball rolling on that one by suggesting a 1/32nd scale Transporter Room.


This is a very cool idea, but I don't see it being practical for selling. I would like to see new Bridge kits of the various bridges in same scale with TOS Bridge.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

That's definitely doable. I even have an old Stage 9 blueprint that is interesting in that it includes the TOS Romulan Bird of Prey bridge.

Lincoln Enterprises sold tons of old Stage 9 blueprints. They varied as to which show they were from. If it included a new set they did an overview that included the everyday set as well as the new one.

I think I have one that has the converted Engineering room set that was turned into a gymnasium for Charlie X too,

but I'm not sure whether it's one of the paper ones I have or one I saw elsewhere.

Wish I could have come across one of the Stage 9 blues that contain the TOS Klingon Bridge, though likely a copy of it is out there somewhere.

I'm not sure that doing the whole TOS Stage 9 wouldn't sell, though some pieces would obviously be more popular then others. I think the Transporter Room, Sick Bay and Engineering would sell. The conference room and other Captain's Quarters might have to be done as a double kit to sell well.

But I think definitely other bridges, Engineering, Transporter Room, Sickbay would be sellable.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

P.S. Can't remember where I saw it, but isn't there a paper kit of Stage 9 out there? I've seen a build somewhere but don't remember where.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Over at eagletransporter.com, there was some concern as to whether the Eagle reissue was discontinued, as it was no longer listed for sale at the R2 website. Someone inquired and Round 2 told them that the entire first run had sold out and that they were having to make more:

http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154302&page=8

I'd say this bodes well...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Interesting. I wonder how many they made in the 1st run.

And yes, I'm hoping this does indeed bode well for a new 
Eagle kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

*If* that is really true then that's fantastic news.:thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

My best friend does the ordering for a local hobby shop. Their distributor is Great Planes, and he hasn't been able to order Eagles as they continually list as being out of stock. This would jibe with the eagletransporter.com info.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm hoping for a series of shuttlecraft, specifically the TNG "soapbar" shuttle, the ST:V movie shuttlecraft, and Voyager's "speedboat" shuttle, all in scale with the Galileo.

I also like the idea of a series of bridge kits - Motion picture E bridge (with TWOK options?) and 1701-D at least.

As for 1/1000 kits, which aren't TOO expensive to produce, maybe the Stargazer and Grissom, and a Saratoga version of the Reliant would be viable.

And I'd think they could do pretty much _anything _as a 1/2500 cadet series without too much financial risk. How about a Nebula Class evolution 2-pack with both the Phoenix and the Sutherland?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the idea of a shuttle set, but I think matching the Galileo's scale would be impractical. It would be nice to have, but I think following the Cadet series with smaller sizes, exterior only models would work, like 1/72 scale. You could have a Movie set, a Next Gen set, Voyager, etc... Each had a number of shuttles and if done accurately I would not mind if they were only a couple of inches long. I would like to see a full set in a display, but at 1/32 I would not have room or pockets to get them. 
The Cadet series gives you a bunch of different ships at a matching scale- great for collecting and doing bashes with. IMO a bit too small, for capital ships, but shuttles that size would keep the costs down and make some interesting dioramas...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Also, in a completely different direction, How about a Kirk/Gorn kit in scale with the Spock/snakes?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

mach7 said:


> Also, in a completely different direction, How about a Kirk/Gorn kit in scale with the Spock/snakes?


Only if it comes with a rudimentary lathe!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All the shuttles are already available in 1/72 in resin. They're small and pointless (IMHO). I want them in 1/32 in styrene with interiors. I don't know what you'd say they'd be impractical, they're all bout the same size.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

UH.....ok.....maybe I have been under a rock or something...but....I kinda thought that a more accurate / larger scale TOS STAR TREK Shuttle was already on the drafting table?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> All the shuttles are already available in 1/72 in resin. They're small and pointless (IMHO). I want them in 1/32 in styrene with interiors. I don't know what you'd say they'd be impractical, they're all bout the same size.


I was referring to 1/32 being impractical from the marketing point of view. a 1/32 kit with full interior will be expensive to tool and may not have the demand the TOS Galileo Shuttlecraft has. Of course it would be nice to have them in large styrene, but to produce every shuttle seen on the different shows would be a big investment for R2 and with all the kits being wished for I believe they would be more inclined to put they capital there.
Moebius showed with the Spindrift that you can make a very nice small kit, accurate and inexpensive. The 1/1000 and Cadet series have proven popular and I can see a fair chance of the smaller shuttle collection that the large ones. 1/72 would be a nice scale for keeping it out of box scale and giving lots of options for dioramas. Larger is always great, but R2 is in business to sell as many kits as they can. Like the large Spindrift everyone is still clamoring for, they have to consider actual expected sales and the cost of bring a kit to market. I am so glad they are going to do the Galileo justice after all these years, but at this point it is still uncertain if they will provide an interior for it due to costs and it is a sure thing for popularity.


----------



## shabo451 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Kit ideas*

I still would love to see Trek kits that can be converted to multiple subjects such as:

-1/1000 Office complex from STTMP/Regula 1
-1/32 Motion picture bridge (STTMP Enterprise/ST II Enterprise/IV Enterprise/Reliant/Enterprise D battle bridge options)
-1/32Motion picture bridge II STV & VI/Excelsior options
-1/32 Galileo/Copernicus from STV
and
-1/48 Eagles from Space:1999

These would all lead to multiple purchases of each kit with few extra parts.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think 1/500th is a common scale.
> 
> I know that 1/350th is, as well as 1/700th. 1/1400th I believe is common too.
> 
> ...


Polar Lights, under Dave Metzner's reign, did actually try to continue the 1/1000 line with the D-7.

However a tooling error occurred where China made the ship the right length, but the neck was 12% too short. That is to say, that the model in length only was the proper length, but out of proportion.
In order to get the model to 'look' right, they increased the neck to the proper length, restoring the proportions. But by doing so, the overall model was now 12% too big, making it 1/880 rather than 1/1000.

Shortly after that Point is where Tom Lowe sold Polar Lights to Racing Champions, the owner of AMT/Ertl.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Wow, when did I type out that scale list? I can't even remember.
> 
> 1/500 sounds like a logical scale for things to be, but I can't really think of any subject that's generally in that scale


I think thats a new up and coming ship scale.
Even though its been around for years, in older tooled kits, I think some more companies are starting to embrace it again.

Kind of seems like the 'X-Wing' syndrome to me.

There are the 'popular' subjects.
Once you fill a scale up with all the popular subjects, you start over in another scale.


1/144 was mentioned, but it is also a good submarine scale.
Hence a lot of the discontent over Moebius' Seaview.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> All the shuttles are already available in 1/72 in resin. They're small and pointless (IMHO). I want them in 1/32 in styrene with interiors. I don't know what you'd say they'd be impractical, they're all bout the same size.


Instead of 1/72 or 1/32 why not in between, like 1/48 scale???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> I was referring to 1/32 being impractical from the marketing point of view. a 1/32 kit with full interior will be expensive to tool and may not have the demand the TOS Galileo Shuttlecraft has. Of course it would be nice to have them in large styrene, but to produce every shuttle seen on the different shows would be a big investment for R2 and with all the kits being wished for I believe they would be more inclined to put they capital there.


And did I say "every shuttle seen on the different shows"? No. I named three specific additional shuttles, as a suggestion for a possible series, which would make the total of the series four kits with the already-upcoming TOS kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Instead of 1/72 or 1/32 why not in between, like 1/48 scale???


Well, basically because the TOS Galileo is already 1/32, so it would make more sense to continue the series in the same scale so you can sit them next to each other on the shelf.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Well, basically because the TOS Galileo is already 1/32, so it would make more sense to continue the series in the same scale so you can sit them next to each other on the shelf.




They should have made the Galileo 1/24th scale. Same scale as their best selling shuttle - 

the Scorpion.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Scorpion, what's a scorpion???:tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Scorpion, what's a scorpion???:tongue:


It will pi-on you if you aren't paying attention . . .


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Of course I meant the Scorpion craft from the last Trek movie before Abrahm's. The company then known as Polar Lights found it necessary to do a Scorpion kit even though virtually no one was interested. Feeling, I believe, the necessity to be current with the recent movie.

Isn't there a Runnabout done in 1/24th scale too?

I think I may even have a Katrina-salvaged kit of that shuttlechaft.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The runabout kit is 1/72. A 1/24 scale one would be 37" long!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know you can't always go by polls etc but it mightn't be a bad idea for R2 to take a look at the Eagle poll on Revells page..........


http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/496/


I think it's got some of the most votes out of all the models on there and I think in the top 5 at least.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> I know you can't always go by polls etc but it mightn't be a bad idea for R2 to take a look at the Eagle poll on Revells page..........
> 
> 
> http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/496/
> ...


I only see the one model on that link. However I just voted for it as I did in the 24" version is this poll.

I don't know that R2 is considering new toolings of an Eagle, I just included the 24" and the bigger one(which personally I wouldn't be interested in) in deference to the last poll here where you could only vote on one subject.

In this poll it is running a strong third, so I agree it's a solid choice for a model subject.

My only concern is that if Revel does it they will flub it up as they did their 600th scale TOS Enterprise.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I only see the one model on that link. However I just voted for it as I did in the 24" version is this poll.
> 
> I don't know that R2 is considering new toolings of an Eagle, I just included the 24" and the bigger one(which personally I wouldn't be interested in) in deference to the last poll here where you could only vote on one subject.
> 
> ...







I didn't mind the Revell Enterprise. It had it's inaccuracies and the panel lines should have been finer...........but it's probably best if R2 do the Eagle as they seem to be more concerned with accuracy lately.

The best thing though would be if R2 could do a larger scale one and Revell do a different scale.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

It'd be fantastic if R2 did a new-tool 24" Eagle and Revell a new-tool 12" Eagle...


----------

